# testing for H.Pylori



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I just finally saw a new doc today since I moved. She really seems to want to find out what is causing my ibs symtoms. When i told her all the #### I have been through (no pun) with no relief and getting much much worse she said that she doesn't accept any diagnosis' of IBS. she said that's a crock, something is causing it. So she sent me to the lab to have bloodwork done and also check blood for h.pylori. I never heard of it being tested from blood. Have any of you?? She also is having me try Bentyl, and prevacid. Anyone have any luck with either? Having endoscopy done on Sept. 27 to check for ulcer. Ultrasound test last month showed enlarged liver, still don't know why. Hope endo will show reason.Only thing I didn't like about her is that she said regarding my fibro pain and back pain she doesn't want to treat me with pain killers. Is referring me to orthopedics. She said that there they will be able to start me back on the benzocaine shots that my pain clinic started. But when I told her that I have been in excruciating pain since mid May when I moved and stopped going to the pain clinic because it's an hour and a half away and I wanted to get into the ortho asap she said they usually take about 2 months to get it.







Of course I was so upset because of the pain I am in that tears just started rolling down my cheeks. I wasn't crying per-se, but my body is just to exhausted physically and mentally it just happened. I told her I really needed help now. She kept refusing to give me any pain meds until finally I told her that it has been so bad that when my daughter had her 8th







party this past Saturday at the beach (we live at a lake and beach is next street over) I missed it because I was in so much pain I couldn't get off the couch.







She finally took pitty on me and gave me 15 percocet. She said they should last until I get to ortho. Yah, right! So if anyone has any advice on the bentyl(dicyclomine), prevacid, or the h.pylori test, I would appreciate it. Sorry so long, needed to vent a little. too much is building up inside. I haven't even slept more than 5 hours for an entire week. Not a night, a week. I am mentally and physically drained. Had a reality trip the other night and just started bawling my head off.







Hubby asked what was wrong and I told him I just realized I have another 40 or more years left of feeling like this and getting worse. I can't handle that.I seriously need help.told hubby I was skipping my birthday this year (Aug. 20th)because each year I fall apart more. I'm staying at 30 because I can't handle getting any worse than I am now. Left my house today for the first time in 3 weeks and that was for the doc.


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

sandi,I too have been checked for Hpylori (sp?) thru a blood test. my doc thought i had a stomach ulcer, and HPYLOR is a common bacteria that i known to cause ulcers. anyway, my blood test came out fine with no traces of HP. Anyway, I was once on prevacid,and for my acid reflux, it was great, but it only made my Ibs WORSE> it gave me severve abdominal cramping, and caused me D. (D is one of the side effects.) ive never tried bentyl b4, bu i hear good things. best wishes!


----------

